# Can I mix litters ?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have several babies that I need to separate in to males and females so at 4 weeks old can I move all the makes in together in one large cage and all the females into another large cage ?

I'm concerned the males may bicker even at only 4 weeks old ?

Thanks


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The females you can probably do if the cage is large enough.
The males I wouldn't risk. They might not start fighting now, but as soon as they have matured sexually (which is usually around 4.5-5 weeks old), they can.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I tried mixing 28 and 26 day old males once, it didn't work. The brothers were fine with each other for a few more weeks, but they absolutely didn't accept other young males.
Haven't had a problem with females so far, though.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

ok maybe i will stick with keeping the males within there own litters and mix up the females.

Thanks


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I always group my 4 week old males together. 
So long as the cage is clean and fresh I've found mine settle into bachelor life fine. Sometimes there is a spat to sort out hierarchy but 5 mins and all is quiet again. 
Obviously keep an eye, but in my personal experience it has worked for me.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I also mix my young males


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If I have several litters at one time, I will usually put all the males in one litter before they're 2 weeks old, and divide the girls equally in the other litters. That way I can keep the young males together as long as possible, since they don't know they're not "brothers," and I know integrating the females together at weaning time will be easier.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I know this is a bit old, but I just wanted to say that I've successfully mixed three different litters of boys together in one cage (6 in total), and they've gotten along very well. They snuggle and play together, and I've never witnessed or heard any fighting. This was done roughly at around 4 weeks of age, two of them being slightly older than the rest, and one was a runt or just a slow grower... because he's the same size as the others now, lol.

I've also bunched up 4 brothers from the same litter in another cage, and they too are doing great.

By now you've probably already figured out what to do with them, but just to anyone else, it IS possible and worth a try. I only resort to keeping my males alone when every other option has been exhausted. I've even had bucks from ages 9 weeks to 3 months put together with no fights other than the first 20-minute-squabbling over who's the boss, lol.


----------



## STandTR (Apr 11, 2012)

i mix my litters. now i have a goup from 4 different litters. two of theese 7 i got left, came from a friend and they were about 2 month old when i introduce them to my pack. right now they are 4 month old and still lives with the smaller 3 month guys.

Theese boys are not stinky at all! males who want to be alone seems to stink....


----------

